# Heat Press Settings for Tri-Blend Shirts



## ToddMexico (Mar 9, 2010)

Is anyone having success pressing Tri-blends shirts? If so what brand shirt / transfers are you using? What are your settings.

This is driving me crazy. I love the Tri-blends and want to move my entire line to these but I can't have this box on all of my shirts.

I am attempting to use a heat press for Tri-Blend shirts. I am pressing 50/25/25 (Poly, Cotton, Rayon) blends Bella + Canvas Brand. My transfers are 375-400 degree plastisol with med / heavy pressure at only 5 seconds. 

These transfers look amazing and have a super soft hand on 50/50 shirts and 100% cotton...but I am scorching the Tri-blends lightly. It is leaving a very light box around the pressed area.

I am using Teflon and as light pressure as I can to still allow the ink to cure. 

I am finding this scorch at temps as low as 350 for 5 seconds with med pressure.

Thanks

Todd


----------



## ynguyen (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Todd. 

I know this is an old post but I wanted to see if you were able to find a good press time and temp for the triblend? I'm looking to experiment with the Canvas triblend. 

Thanks,
Yer


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

I would love someone to make this click as well. I have tested on the same blends, and some others close to this as well. All giving a press scorch line. I have tried everything from foam recommended for sublimation, reduced heat, time, pressure, etc. EVERY TIME THEY SCORCH! 

Someone has got to be getting this right, or is it time to admit defeat by a product.


----------



## Brianart (Sep 16, 2009)

Same problem, though the garments I'm having an issue w/ are basketball jerseys. Anyone have ANY ideas? I have 2 teams that need their jerseys soon and would like to not have the box around the image. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## joswenson (Jun 23, 2011)

HI, I'm getting ready to print on tri blends also. Ruined a whole order of dri fit using goof proof from transfer express because of the iron mark lines. Redid in elasti prints at a lower temp and they turned out perfect. Hoping for the same outcome with the tri blends.


----------



## IDIDIT13 (Nov 19, 2013)

joswenson said:


> HI, I'm getting ready to print on tri blends also. Ruined a whole order of dri fit using goof proof from transfer express because of the iron mark lines. Redid in elasti prints at a lower temp and they turned out perfect. Hoping for the same outcome with the tri blends.


I have a customer who wants graphics on triblend shirts (50% Poly / 37.5% Cotton / 12.5% Rayon). I too had the transfer lines on an order of 100% Poly. I am hesitant to try the triblend until I figure this out.
Any experience with the triblend?


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

You may have to apply the transfer inside-out in order to prevent the heat from altering the surface texture of the garment. That's not always easy without alignment issues. Many experts suggest ironing rayon inside-out, and at cooler settings, or not ironing at all. Doesn't bode well for shirt decorating with a heat press.

Surface sheen can also be caused in the polyester portion if the fabric was not intended for heat press decorating. To this day there are certain types of polyesters that cannot be directly ironed without ruining them. I still remember wrecking a really groovy all-polyester shirt in the late 60s this way. My favorite shirt, too. Just because one type of polyester shirt can take 400 degrees for 45 seconds doesn't mean they all can.


----------



## IDIDIT13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks Gordon for the tips.
I agree alignment is a problem when trying this inside out.
It turns out that I didn’t have a problem with the triblend garment. It had a slight discoloration that disappeared after washing.
I still have a huge problem with the burn marks on polyester, even at lower temperatures (that Transfer Express recommends).
Still wondering if there are other practical recommendations out there on applying graphics to polyester clothing using a heat press machine.
Thanks


----------



## IDIDIT13 (Nov 19, 2013)

JoAnn - If you are still out there, do you recall what dri-fit garment type that you were originally using?
Thanks


----------



## SaulGoodson (May 20, 2020)

Hi! I know this thread was from what, 2014!? Lol... but I’m new to this and used prolite black smooth HTV on a tri blend yesterday. I used the press at 320 degrees and pressed the shirt first. Then I applied a little pressure directly on top of the graphic and moved it around in a square motion all over the the design for 30 seconds. 

Then I did 5 secs to each section of the graphic I had done in the motion. It worked for me. Didn’t peel and could not see any marks. Idk if I got lucky or what but, maybe it could help someone? I also pressed on the floor on top of a bath towel.


----------

